# Finden Silberkarpfen in klarem Wasser genügend Nahrung



## Bebel (20. Juni 2009)

Hallo Forum

Finden meine __ Silberkarpfen auch in klarem Wasser genügend Nahrung?

Hat jemand Erfahrungen damit?

Gruß Bebel


----------



## Bebel (21. Juni 2009)

*AW: Finden  Silberkarpfen in klarem Wasser genügend Nahrung*

Hallo 

Also, vielleicht sollte ich meine Frage etwas genauer stellen.

Ich weiß, das Silberkarpfen sich von Schwebealgen und Wasserflöhen ernähren.
Meine Frage ist ob davon genügend übrig bleiben wenn man einen UVC-Klärer verwendet - tötet der auch Wasserflöhe?

Gruß Bebel


----------



## Bebel (21. Juni 2009)

*AW: Finden  Silberkarpfen in klarem Wasser genügend Nahrung*

Ja verdammt  hat denn hier niemand Erfahrungen mit Silberkarpfen und / oder UVC-Klärern?


----------



## Barbor (21. Juni 2009)

*AW: Finden  Silberkarpfen in klarem Wasser genügend Nahrung*

Hallo


sei nicht so ungeduldig, es werden sich die Spezialisten schon noch melden


----------



## Bebel (21. Juni 2009)

*AW: Finden  Silberkarpfen in klarem Wasser genügend Nahrung*

Tschuldigung  Geduld ist wohl tatsächlich nicht meine Stärke


----------



## goldfisch (21. Juni 2009)

*AW: Finden  Silberkarpfen in klarem Wasser genügend Nahrung*

Hallo Bebel,
ich vermute du fragst nach Hypophthalmichthys molitrix. Ich habe seit 2 Jahren 3 im Teich. Ich habe keine UVC. Trotzdem wachsen sie recht langsam. Von 10cm auf ca. 20cm. Wasserflöhe fressen sie zumindest in der Literatur nicht, sondern pflanzliches Plankton. Bei mir fressen sie Störpelets.
Vergiss nicht das sie irgendwann sehr gross werden.
mfg Jürgen


----------



## Bebel (21. Juni 2009)

*AW: Finden  Silberkarpfen in klarem Wasser genügend Nahrung*

Hallo Jürgen 

Erst mal Danke für deine Antwort.

Das Hypophthalmichthys molitrix auch Wasserflöhe frisst habe ich aus dem Lexikon hier im Forum - hatte ich vorher auch noch nicht gelesen.

Danke für den Tipp mit den Störpellets.

Manchmal sieht es so aus als ob die Silberkarpfen auch gründeln würden.

Das sie nur langsam wachsen habe ich auch schon gehört - ist auch gut so.

Vielleicht gibt es wenn sie groß sind auch einen größeren Teich - Platz genug ist ja da. (ich glaube das sollte mein Mann jetzt nicht lesen )


Gruß Bebel


----------



## goldfisch (21. Juni 2009)

*AW: Finden  Silberkarpfen in klarem Wasser genügend Nahrung*



Bebel schrieb:


> Hallo Jürgen
> 
> Manchmal sieht es so aus als ob die Silberkarpfen auch gründeln würden.
> 
> Gruß Bebel



mit dem Maul ?

mfg Jürgen


----------



## toschbaer (21. Juni 2009)

*AW: Finden  Silberkarpfen in klarem Wasser genügend Nahrung*

Hallo,
die Silberkarpfen gründeln nicht wie die Karpfen. 
Sie nehmen nicht einigen Kies auf und lutschen ihn durch, sondern suchen in den Zwischenräumen der Steine nach Kleingetier wie auch durch ablüllern der Algen und Pflanzen. Meine Silberkarpfen nehmen auch das Sinkfutter der __ Störe.

LG
Friedhelm


----------



## Bebel (2. Juli 2009)

*AW: Finden  Silberkarpfen in klarem Wasser genügend Nahrung*

Hallo Jürgen, hallo Friedhelm 

Danke für Eure Antworten, habe es jetzt eine Zeit lang mit den Störpellets versucht. Die werden sehr gerne von den Goldfischen , Shubukin und Orfen gefressen, die mögen seitdem das Flockenfutter nicht mehr so gerne.

Die Silberkarpfen sind eher etwas schüchtern in dieser Meute die nach dem Futter schnappt, sie schwimmen zwar hin und her aber ich habe bis jetzt nicht gesehen, dass einer von ihnen das Störfutter gefressen hat. 

Dafür werden die schlammigen Algen an den Pflanzenkörben, an den Pflanzen und am Bodengrund "abgelutscht / durchgelutscht" - ich weiß nicht wie man das anders nennt.

Jedenfalls scheinen sie auch davon satt zu werden, denn ich habe den Eindruck dass sie sich ganz wohl fühlen und auch schon etwas gewachsen sind.

Vielleicht lernen sie ja noch, dass die Störpellets auch gut schmecken.

Gruß Bebel


----------

